# 7mm magnum



## remington270 (Oct 28, 2008)

i just got a remington 700 in 7mm magnum it has a redfield scope on it and is in mint condition. what i am wondering it how is the 7magd performance up close? people keep tellin me that ill end up losin alot of deer if i shoot at em closer than 100 yards. so how close is too close and what grain of factory bullits should i use? i have been using 150 grain remington corlokts but do have some 150gr winchester power poinyts and 175 gr corlocts wich to use. what others would be better :sniper:


----------



## mike landrich (Jul 5, 2008)

If you plan on taking short shots, you don't need full-house loads. The Remington Core-Lokt 140gr managed recoil loads will provide a lower velocity bullet and should help ensure good expansion. If you hand load, just use a heavy bullet and a starting load.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I shot my Mulie buck this year with my Encore 7MM and a 140 barnes TSX. At an amazingly long distance of about 17yds. The deer was trotting down hill, and that inertia is all that kept if from dropping straight down. I am thinking bullet performance had more to do with it than velocity or cartridge selection.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

remington270 said:


> i just got a remington 700 in 7mm magnum it has a redfield scope on it and is in mint condition. what i am wondering it how is the 7magd performance up close? people keep tellin me that ill end up losin alot of deer if i shoot at em closer than 100 yards. so how close is too close and what grain of factory bullits should i use? i have been using 150 grain remington corlokts but do have some 150gr winchester power poinyts and 175 gr corlocts wich to use. what others would be better :sniper:


Whoever these "people" are, they don't talk like they know much about the 7MM Magnum . If you hit where you are supposed to, the 7MM Magnum will flatten deer from the muzzle out to farther than most have the skill to employ it. I've shot deer from about 15 yards out to better than 300 with the 7MM Magnum. Never lost one and never needed a second shot...

140-160 grain bullets are best for deer, the 175 is at it's best matched up on bigger stuff like moose/elk. For my money, the best all around bullet weight for the 7MM Magnum is the 160 grain. The 160 grain will handle anything from goats to elk/moose without a problem. Personally, I like the Nosler Accubond 160 grain the best...


----------



## nesika308 (Oct 23, 2008)

I have loaded thousands of 7mm Rem Mag's with 139 gr SST from Hornady @ 3100 fps. They have killed at all distances out to 500 yds. Good shots and bad they are for sure killers. Expand well on broadside shots and will also take both shoulders out and any angle you like


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

laite319 said:


> I shot my Mulie buck this year with my Encore 7MM and a 140 barnes TSX. At an amazingly long distance of about 17yds. The deer was trotting down hill, and that inertia is all that kept if from dropping straight down. I am thinking bullet performance had more to do with it than velocity or cartridge selection.


I agree. Bullet performance is key. If you are using the right bullet, it won't matter how close the critter is.


----------



## tigerdog (Jan 24, 2008)

I was given the same warning before I bought my 7mm. I've used a variety of ammunition, including ballistic tips, and shot deer and antelope as close as 40 yards to one antelope around 700 yards and have only once lost much meat (one where the bullet hit bone in both front shoulders). As others stated, bullet performance is important. I'd argue that shot placement is even more important though.


----------

